# [SOLVED] Can't scan for WiFi networks

## Rolmo

I'm using wicd which can't scan for networks. I've got linux-firmware installed and rt2800pci compiled as module.

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2800pci               9096  0 

eeprom_93cx6            2065  1 rt2800pci

rt2x00pci               4747  1 rt2800pci

rt2800lib              48539  1 rt2800pci

rt2x00lib              34547  3 rt2x00pci,rt2800lib,rt2800pci

crc_ccitt               1275  1 rt2800lib
```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2)

00:03.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.2 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)

00:03.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:04.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)

00:04.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)

00:06.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)

00:06.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)

00:08.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 PCI Bridge (rev b1)

00:0b.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 SATA Controller (rev b1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G] (rev b1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2790 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R PCIe

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

```
dmesg

[    6.151216] systemd-udevd[1131]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp5s0

[    9.589225] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp5s0: link is not ready
```

```
ifconfig

enp7s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:e0:91:3a:2e:98  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 24  bytes 1584 (1.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 1584 (1.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 5  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp5s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:22:43:67:1a:7e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
iwconfig

wlp5s0 no wireless extensions.

lo no wireless extensions.

enp7s0 no wireless extensions.

sit0 no wireless extensions.
```

```
iwlist

wlp5s0 interface doesn t support scanning.

lo interface doesn t support scanning.

enp7s0 interface doesn t support scanning.

sit0 interface doesn t support scanning.
```

Last edited by Rolmo on Sun Jun 09, 2013 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Have you ever had this working under Gentoo, or is this your first time with it? The reason I ask is because it seems like some wireless cards don't quite have the kinks worked out yet in later kernels with linux-firmware. For example, I must use an older kernel with my Broadcom card or it won't work. It just won't. 

If there is a specific proprietary driver for your wireless, try using a gentoo-sources-3.0.x kernel and that driver. If it works with that, you'll know the problem is that linux-firmware hasn't quite gotten it yet.

----------

## Rolmo

Yes I had. I ran my new system on the old kernel I had used but it doesn't even load any mod. (I'm not sure if rt2800pci is compiled) I had my wifi card working on 3.6.6 and 3.8.0 kernel. Now I've got 3.8.13. If my old kernel doesn't work I guess I've done something wrong but I have no idea what it is.

EDIT:

I've noticed something new in dmesg after upgrading kernel to 3.9.4:

```
[4.747934] phy0 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 2872, rf: 0003, rev: 0200.

[4.748072] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[8.010242] phy0 -> rt2x0lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2860.bin'.

[8.077166] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.34.
```

----------

## Rolmo

I've reinstalled Gentoo. Everything works well on live CD in chroot but when I reboot it's the same problem again. This time, I used firmware from producer's site.

----------

## audiodef

Did you go back to trying one of the older kernels that worked?

----------

## 666threesixes666

i highly suspect a wireless networking regression around 3.8 kernel series, my ath5k is dropping connection relentlessly in 3.9.5 & 3.9.4.  im testing 3.4.47 to see if this is the case.  i had noticed a loss of network performance in 3.9.4 on my laptop from 3.6.7.  at first i suspected b43 as the problem, but this is transcending wifi boards, i have 3 wifi boards of different chipsets and all 3 are doing the same behavior.  in another 2 hours if my net is still solid im wiping 3.9.x series and only having 3.4.47

----------

## Rolmo

I were not mouting /boot when I copied new kernel.   :Embarassed:   I guess that compiling cfg80211 or something related to it helped.

----------

